# gps



## wilburman (Jul 24, 2007)

what is the easiest gps to buy and use


----------



## BassTracker (Jul 24, 2007)

Garmin Etrex Vista.


----------



## wilburman (Jul 24, 2007)

what is the cost.I do a lot of fishing/duck hunting.I dont need road maps etc.I have a garmon etrax(yellow) and its a nightmare


----------



## thomasr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll second the Etrex Vista.  I was navigating like a pro in about an hour.  I thought the Etrex series all basically worked the same...just a few more features as the $$ went up.
                           REX


----------



## wilburman (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2007)

Correct all the Etrexs work the same just different upgrades like color, altimeter, compus.  A very simple system to use.


----------



## BassTracker (Jul 24, 2007)

wilburman said:


> what is the cost.I do a lot of fishing/duck hunting.I dont need road maps etc.I have a garmon etrax(yellow) and its a nightmare




What is the "nightmare" about the yellow etrex?  If you are having "technical difficulties" with the basic, a Vista will make it worse and you'll pay for gadgets you won't use.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 24, 2007)

BassTracker said:


> Garmin Etrex Vista.



I like mine


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 24, 2007)

Read the manual.

Practice.

Practice some more.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 25, 2007)

don't get the etrex if your going to buy a gps spend the money and get one worth having get the 
Garmin maps60csx that's the cadillac whatever you get make sure it has a magnetic compass so when you stop and turn your map still works the etrex doesn't have that so when you stop walking it stops tracking also if your in dense woods the etrex looses signal very easily i had one and gave it away go for the maps60 or the maps60csx


----------



## thomasr (Jul 25, 2007)

The Etrex Vista has the active/electronic compass.  It works while standing still.  I'll agree that if you think you ever might want to use it for vehicular travel, I wouldn't get an Etrex series...too small.  But just for a hunting/hiking/woods travel I think the Etrex Vista is a good unit.  As for it loosing the signal, my Vista actually did better than my buddy's high dollar Magellan...I think they're all hampered by the thick canopy thing somewhat.

                            REX


----------



## wilburman (Jul 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 26, 2007)

it's all preference I don't loose signal in dense woods like i did with the etrex but garmins customer service is outstanding if you get a gps handhelp make it a garmin either way you look at it.  There worth every penny and easy to use


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 26, 2007)

my dad has the garmin 60csx and it is awesome.  it actaully has the topo of our hunting club and it shows the roads,creeks, etc.. of the area we are at.  i am going to get one soon.  check out tigergps.com


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 26, 2007)

i have the 60csx as well and it's worth every penny the screen is big and it's color it shows everything on the topo i would definately recommend it


----------



## wilburman (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks are they easy to operate


----------



## Dub (Jul 30, 2007)

wilburman said:


> what is the cost.I do a lot of fishing/duck hunting.I dont need road maps etc.I have a garmon etrax(yellow) and its a nightmare



Etrex Vista....seen them for around $170.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2007)

wilburman said:


> thanks are they easy to operate



If my dad can do it, anybody can!!


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 30, 2007)

the maps60 series is ver easy to operate basically self explanatory.  I would definatley recommend, Al33 got one after seeing mine and how it works and he loves it, it's really not hard and it's very reliable!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wanting to get the Lowrance ifinder hunt c model but after doing some thinking I believe I am going to go with the 60csx.  hopefully basspro will have a good sale this weekend.


----------



## rdhood (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 76CS and a Venture Cx.  You definitely want a GPS that will 1) Navigate and 2) accept microSD memory cards. 


I got the 76CS in the pre-microSD days.  I got the Venture Cx last year. Since I got the Venture, I have rarely used the 76CS. 

Also, I have created (free) topographic maps for a huge portion of the AT and North GA.  You can check them out at cgpsmapper' mapcenter.   Here is a pointer to my maps:


http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?author=5709

You'll need to scroll to the end to get the Georgia maps:

http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?skip=200&author=5709

If you are in South GA and and really want a map, pm me and I'll see what I can generate for you. 

These are transparent topo maps with hydrologic (rivers, streams and lakes) data.  That is, they will overlay on your road maps.  If you try them, give me some feedback.  I've already discovered a few things I'd like to change, but it is pretty labor intensive even though I have greatly automated the process. 

There are instructions on the site on how to load these into Map Source, and then to your GPS.   These are for Garmin GPS units only.

Edit:  these are named by the 30x60 series USGS maps. For example, 

http://catalog.maplink.com/usgs/ga100k.html


Use the name of the 30x60 minute series to search mapcenter for your map.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 2, 2007)

whitetaco02 said:


> my dad has the garmin 60csx and it is awesome.  it actaully has the topo of our hunting club and it shows the roads,creeks, etc.. of the area we are at.  i am going to get one soon.  check out tigergps.com



How does this one compare to the Garmin 76CSX or 76CX?
Thanks.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am not sure.  check out tiger gps and see the descriptions of each of them.  they will have a better comparison of them on there.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 2, 2007)

Or go to the Garmin web site and get it straight from the mfc.


----------



## Dub (Aug 2, 2007)

Those 60 CSX's sure do look nice...lot's of cool features.  


The tigergps.com store is selling them for $359 and Garmin is also providing an additional $50 factory rebate.  $309...not bad for all that you get.

I may go this way...


or I may go with the $150 Garmin Vista and get a new trigger installed for my main hunting rifle...both are badly needed and would be about the same as the heavier featured CSX.  


Decisions....decisions.......unlimited wants buy limited funds.

One thing is for sure...this forum is really helpful to gain everyone's advice prior to spending $ on the "unkown".


----------



## Wave (Oct 8, 2007)

basiclly the only diffrence between the 76 series and the 60 series is that the 76 floats. I got a gpsmap60csx but kind of wish I got the 76csx. they are both water proof. And I can verify that because mine has gone on a couple of swims in on a canoe trip here and there. Btw the 76 looks bigger but they actually have very very simalar deminsions. check out some gps forums. they got some great reviews. oh and the signal is sweet with that thing.


----------

